# Cases



## jeffro2607 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been looking for a case for my wifes a Maxx. She likes the casemate pop case and I was just wondering if the one for the regular razr will fit? Any help would be appreciated

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffro2607 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anything????

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

i think they're slightly different in size


----------



## jeffro2607 (Aug 21, 2011)

sprovo said:


> i think they're slightly different in size


Yeah I understand that but mine for my GN fits with the extended battery. That's why I was wondering about the Maxx. Its not that much thicker is it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

